# 2nd es bfn is it worth 3rd try



## tan26 (May 27, 2011)

hi all just came on in 2ww of our 2nd icsi cycle as es doner.i dont realy want to donate again as mite get them all pregnant and not me but we havent the money otherwise.has anyone else es and got bfn did you feel low as well and wish u hadnt shared.i hav one frozen and apparantly mite b entitled on nhs though maybe not now weve already had cycles.do nhs only let u transfer 1 as weve transferd 2 with no success.i dont know what to do any ideas.x


----------



## hoping :) (Feb 3, 2010)

Hi Tan,

I have just egg shared, I didn't make it to ET unfortunatly. If we do go for treatment again, I am looking abroad where it is cheaper. We paid £2,500 to egg share, and reprofit czech republic with flights+ accom works out around £3,000-3,500 for a full cycle. Usually the stay is around 7-10 nights. Just all abit daunting having never been there before!

Good luck with what ever your next route is  xx


----------



## tan26 (May 27, 2011)

wow that is cheap and a free holiday.how come your egg share was so dear we had ours at bourn hall was 270 first go and free the nxt.im sorry u didnt make it to et that must of been hard for u.i realy wanted to eggshare but now i feel abit upset that i did my oh wants us to share again but im very unsure and i only got 3 fertilise both times.good luck hope it works out for u.x


----------



## hoping :) (Feb 3, 2010)

Tan- not sure that was just the cost, until I read on here thought all ES cost the same :/ we had to pay for drugs and icsi and all blood tests-should have shopped around 1st! 

Just do what u feels right, if its time for u to stop sharing then do that. As u felt good with it in the past if that feeling has gone its not the right route. Plus having all ur eggs you would hopefully get better chances. But it is just so expensive for a full cycle.

Yes I was gutted, dealt with it suprisingly well at actual time a week later it hit me. 
Xx


----------



## wreckedbudgie (Mar 16, 2012)

Hi Tan26 and Hoping
I am really sorry to hear about your sad news..I can't imagine how you are both feeling..I am heading to Reprofit in 3 weeks time and the cost of having Donor Eggs with flights and accommodation has cost us £4500.00...Thats musch cheaper than here. We were quoted £7000 and £450 to go on the Register with Care. 

The other good things about going abroad is that you get a guarantee policy ie: If sperm is good but the donor eggs are not then you will get a free cycle. They do not pay there Donors so they all tend to be University Students or Mothers...So you are getting Eggs from the Donor and not ones that have been stimulated with Drugs like you do in this county...At Reprofit I also think they do a 3 for the price of 2 (I think)
I am really praying this will be my turn this time around and I will pray that you two will have success next time around....


----------

